# lame rear leg



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all: well it is Emmie's turn. A couple three days ago while walkling into the house from the porch, she fell; or sat down without meaning to. She kept her right hind leg up for a few minutes. Didn't cry. For the last few days she has intermittantly held up or limped on the leg. She had her 3 month clearance exam with the ortho man today, for the torn ACL three months ago.. I had called ahead to tell him about the other leg. He palpated the joint, and while emmy didn't like it, he didn't find anything. He gave me Durramax for 2 weeks, and limited her playing time. Then he gave me the samples and didn't charge me for the visit! I was SO greatful! What a guy!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no, Susan! You certainly have been having a rough go of it! 
So there are some compassionate vets out there! That was very nice! 
Hope things quiet down for you for a while!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Poor Emmie. Sorry to hear about that, Susan. What a nice vet, though. We still haven't found one up here we're truly amazed with.

Get well soon, Emmie! Feel better girl!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

So far, with only one pill in her, she seems to be more comfie. I hardly noticed the limp this am. She is such a good girl. With all of her medical stuff (epilepsy, and 5 ortho surgeries) she still has a great attitude. All she wants is for me to be with her!


----------



## almaviva (Jun 12, 2014)

Poor girl. Hope it's nothing serious. Glad you have a conscientious vet.

My girl had a lame rear leg on several occasions with different causes. She had Perthes, a dislocated knee, a bloodless cut at the base of a paw pad, a bad anal gland and an angry lower back muscle. I had no idea a minor back injury or a gland could make a leg go up. The last three were easy to treat. Take it easy and pain meds.

Good luck.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

the physical therapist found a 'jerky' muscle in her back, but didn't seem to think it was causing her pain. Just when touched. I can't go back to the therapist for at least two weeks he said.


----------



## almaviva (Jun 12, 2014)

I really didn't think pain meds and rest would help at all. I thought she had blown another kneecap. She was walking on that leg within a few hours and hasn't had another incident. It's been years. I watch her weight and she's not allowed to jump off furniture. The only preventatives I know about. 

I hope your girl's injury is nothing serious. I know what a great Chi owner you are from reading the board. She's a lucky girl.

There are so many things that can go wrong and it's so expensive. We've had four incidents that cost $700+ each time and only resulted in "Hmm, I don't know" results. Make that five incidents. I just thought of another one. $2,500 surgeries seem better in comparison because at least then I know what's going on. Uncertainty sucks.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm hoping beyond hope that this is a muscle strain, and nothing more. She is so tense at the vets that it is hard for the vet to see whether or not it is a tendon tear or not. He has to sedate her, and doesn't want to do that, at least not yet. He did say that IF this is a partial tear, that in all likelyhood, it would completely tear eventually. All I can do is watch her. She is not an active dog, likes to lie around mostly. If the puppy can rouse her to play its not for long!


----------

